# Mc Gyver live!!!



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Thats only 246 psi, I am sure his Pentium 4 NEC explosion proof computer case can handle that kind of pressure. Obviously the fool has never heard a relief valve blow or he would think twice about carrying that beauty around. Ignorance is bliss.:hammer:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yuri said:


> Thats only 246 psi, I am sure his Pentium 4 NEC explosion proof computer case can handle that kind of pressure. Obviously the fool has never heard a relief valve blow or he would think twice about carrying that beauty around. Ignorance is bliss.:hammer:


Ther reciever has a rupture / fusible plug, so he's covered


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

I sure hope his soldering "technique" is up to the challenge. That filter drier he was going to install on the suction line (to protect) should extend the life of the compressor by about 20 minutes. Maybe he could have left the computer fan in the case to have an "air cooled compressor". LOL:laughing:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Yuri said:


> Thats only 246 psi, I am sure his Pentium 4 NEC explosion proof computer case can handle that kind of pressure. Obviously the fool has never heard a relief valve blow or he would think twice about carrying that beauty around. Ignorance is bliss.:hammer:


I concur, what a piece of work that guy is. Last I looked you can get a nice air compressor on sale at Lowes or The Depot for less than the time it's worth to build up a pile of crap like that.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

I have been watching this show "1000 ways to Die" on Spike TV. I am sure this idiot will have his own episode soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Yuri said:


> I have been watching this show "1000 ways to Die" on Spike TV. I am sure this idiot will have his own episode soon.:thumbsup:


 

Could happen :thumbsup: Headline reads " British man killed by schrapnel in home workshop" details at 6, pictures at 11.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

That is a real interesting, slightly morbid show. Amazing the stupid ways people die from.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

that guy has way too much time on his hands


----------

